# Mount Pleasant, MI *ICE* 3 y/o white male o/s



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

DO-Ice 

White German Shepherd [Mix]
Extra Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: back building 
Isabella County Animal Control, Mount Pleasant, MI 

This beautiful boy came to our shelter as an owner surrender August 15. He is around 3 years old and available for adoption now! Ice is very affectionate! It seems that he may have been an outside boy but he really loves people. Can you give him the loving, responsible home that he deserves???
The following is from a volunteer who has spent time with Ice:
Ice is the sweet white german shepherd currently at the shelter. Ice loves to snuggle. He will climb in your lap and give you kisses. He likes to run and play also but he doesn't really like to play fetch. This beautiful boy is ready for his forever home, is it with your family?
You can contact Summer at [email protected] with any questions about Ice! 


This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 

Mount Pleasant, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">989-773-9721 </span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11689004


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet boy!







It looks like he just wants someone to love him!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

How can that snuggle picture not melt your heart???


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Heart has melted... He is stunning..


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

It has been almost two months for this boy!


----------



## tigger824 (Jan 30, 2008)

up you go


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just called the shelter for info on this boy. He was adopted out but returned because he was too much to handle on a lead, got into the trash, tore things up around the house, and would constantly escape through one of the windows! Just too much for the adopter to handle.
Still needs help.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for this boy!!! These are minor behaviors that can be fixed with proper leadership!!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed.


----------

